# Dex in boil an issue?



## Chap (20/4/17)

Hi all

I'm in the process of making a lemonade and have the below recipe from ahb with some tweaks. The recipe I have done is below:

20 lemons 
5 limes
cinnamon stick
500 gm brown sugar
700gm dex 
300gm honey

zest lemons and scrape flesh out.
put everything except dex and lemmon flesh into pot of hot water ... boil for 30 min
take off boil let cool for 20 min.... add lemmon flesh and dex let sit for 30 min ,,,,, andd to fermenter top up with water bla bla 

Problem is I put the Dex in the boil. The boil has just finished and I have only now noticed. What affect will this have and if its bad is there any way to fix it??

Cheers
Chap


----------



## damoninja (20/4/17)

Won't be any issues at all, in fact it's really better as it'll nuke any nasties on it (even though there's likely not)


----------



## Chap (20/4/17)

Thanks damoninja! Hopefully it turns out well. I'll post a full recipe if it does


----------

